# Maturing in Dubai



## heretoday (Nov 21, 2009)

Am I the only oldie who has recently moved to Dubai? I hope not as I don't know anyone here and am hoping to make some friends who are interested in meals out etc but not the disco scene. Is there such a group, and if not, are there any post thirties people who are interested in making new friends? Don't want to exclude those who are younger but am guessing that not many twenty somethings are desperate to make friends with someone their mother's age


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are all ages groups in Dubai and many of us are over 30  

Not sure about socal groups as such, but there are all sorts of organised activities and places to meet people. Many of the pubs are graced by those of their 20's who are no longer impressed by new shiny bars. 

Where do you live and what are you interested in? 

-


----------



## heretoday (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for replying, Elphaba. I'm a teacher and I live in the Greens. Only been here a couple of weeks and am dreading a long Eid with no conversation except to the DVD shop owner. I'm interested in chatty dinners etc - just chatting and laughing about Dubai, travel, people's families, anything. I'm not sporty but I don't mind if other people are - just as long as they don't want me to go skiing in the MoE  That's all I'm looking for really.


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,

We live in the Greens and are certainly mature! We are an Irish/Scottish combination and certainly love the chat. We like going out to down-to-earth restaurants/pubs and would be happy to meet new people. I think I can pm you but will check with a moderator. One problem is that my in-laws are arriving tonight so not sure about free time immediately. They are happy to stay at home with their grandchildren so over the holiday we may be able to meet up if you are interested. We are past active sporty (I played hockey and my husband rugby) but we do love to watch it.

Rest is up to you!


----------



## heretoday (Nov 21, 2009)

Yay!! Potential friends already - this site really works. I would love to meet up if the in-laws visit permits although I am probably nearer their age than yours. Past 50 but young at heart - hence the sojourn to Dubai. The kids wouldn't leave home so I did  Not sure how we can organise this. Hope you can pm me. If not, maybe we can just meet for a quick, first chat at Caribou Coffee or somewhere. Let me know what you think.


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

heretoday said:


> Yay!! Potential friends already - this site really works. I would love to meet up if the in-laws visit permits although I am probably nearer their age than yours. Past 50 but young at heart - hence the sojourn to Dubai. The kids wouldn't leave home so I did  Not sure how we can organise this. Hope you can pm me. If not, maybe we can just meet for a quick, first chat at Caribou Coffee or somewhere. Let me know what you think.


Hi heretoday,

I'm unable to pm you so I will have to come up with an alternative way of giving you contact details. Leave it with me.


----------



## blackforrest (Aug 13, 2008)

heretoday said:


> Am I the only oldie who has recently moved to Dubai? I hope not as I don't know anyone here and am hoping to make some friends who are interested in meals out etc but not the disco scene. Is there such a group, and if not, are there any post thirties people who are interested in making new friends? Don't want to exclude those who are younger but am guessing that not many twenty somethings are desperate to make friends with someone their mother's age


Nice to hear that there are more people above "20" . Would love to join the "olide" club. Living in JLT. :clap2:


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

heretoday said:


> Yay!! Potential friends already - this site really works. I would love to meet up if the in-laws visit permits although I am probably nearer their age than yours. Past 50 but young at heart - hence the sojourn to Dubai. The kids wouldn't leave home so I did  Not sure how we can organise this. Hope you can pm me. If not, maybe we can just meet for a quick, first chat at Caribou Coffee or somewhere. Let me know what you think.


Hi Heretoday,

Can you email me on l] and we can exchange numbers etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Morning,
Please do not post your email address or your telephone number in the forums, this is to save you from unsolicited spams and calls.
Once you have made 5 postings in the forum the private message facility will be available to you.
Just put the cursor up to the persons name and the bar will drop click on the private message link.
I am happy that you have met someone already and the irish/scots love the craic

Maiden x


----------



## downunderdragon (Mar 24, 2009)

*Joining the "oldie" club...*



blackforrest said:


> Nice to hear that there are more people above "20" . Would love to join the "olide" club. Living in JLT. :clap2:


Count me in ... I live in JBR. Moved here in March but not yet been able to get out there and meet very many people. Husband working six days/week doesn't really help 

How about meeting at "The Walk" for a coffee? Any other oldies out there interested? 

Cheers! :ranger:


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

heretoday said:


> Thanks for replying, Elphaba. I'm a teacher and I live in the Greens. Only been here a couple of weeks and am dreading a long Eid with no conversation except to the DVD shop owner. I'm interested in chatty dinners etc - just chatting and laughing about Dubai, travel, people's families, anything. I'm not sporty but I don't mind if other people are - just as long as they don't want me to go skiing in the MoE  That's all I'm looking for really.


Hello there! I am happy to read this! I just joined my Husband here in Dubai last month. We are at the Greens and 'not young'. Would love to meet up. I understand I need a couple most posts before can send pm


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

aliensrule said:


> Hi,
> 
> We live in the Greens and are certainly mature! We are an Irish/Scottish combination and certainly love the chat. We like going out to down-to-earth restaurants/pubs and would be happy to meet new people. I think I can pm you but will check with a moderator. One problem is that my in-laws are arriving tonight so not sure about free time immediately. They are happy to stay at home with their grandchildren so over the holiday we may be able to meet up if you are interested. We are past active sporty (I played hockey and my husband rugby) but we do love to watch it.
> 
> Rest is up to you!


Would love to be included if there is an outing! I am in my late 40's and Hubby is much older. Yes, love those down-to-earth restaurants....I really miss the small Mom and Pop restaurants in Canada...the kind where the Pop is the cook, the Mom is the waitress and kids helping out.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And there you go - lots of over 30's in Dubai. 

-


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Morning,
> Please do not post your email address or your telephone number in the forums, this is to save you from unsolicited spams and calls.
> Once you have made 5 postings in the forum the private message facility will be available to you.
> Just put the cursor up to the persons name and the bar will drop click on the private message link.
> ...


I'm not getting this. I tried to pm heretoday but was told the user could not receive pms. The email address I have quoted has been created for the purpose of this communication only. If I put my cursor alongside the user name I do not get an option to contact them. Please advise


----------



## heretoday (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, as Elphaba points out, a social meet is looking really promising. This is my fourth thread so only one more and aliensrule and others can pm me, which would be great  I don't know the 'Walk' but Caribou Coffee on 7th Street the Greens is quite nice - has a large outdoor area - for a first coffee meet. I can be there on Thursdat at 6pm. How about anyone interested in meeting and planning the odd evening out just turn up to the outdoor area. Any takers?


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

*The ball is rolling*



heretoday said:


> Well, as Elphaba points out, a social meet is looking really promising. This is my fourth thread so only one more and aliensrule and others can pm me, which would be great  I don't know the 'Walk' but Caribou Coffee on 7th Street the Greens is quite nice - has a large outdoor area - for a first coffee meet. I can be there on Thursdat at 6pm. How about anyone interested in meeting and planning the odd evening out just turn up to the outdoor area. Any takers?


Trying my best to contact you. Thurs at 6 is awkward but will try my best. I have the feeling that you are a woman (not that it matters but it would save some false introductions!) Looks like there are lots of us out there who want to meet like-aged, like-minded people so let's see what can be achieved.

A


----------



## heretoday (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Aliensrule (my fifth post so maybe my pm will magically appear now). Yes, I am a woman. I have short, blonde hair and a slim build. If 6pm is awkward then please suggest another time. As long as it's a time when, hopefully, all others that are interested can make it, then I'll try and fit in with it. I can't make day meets except on weekends/holidays as I'm working. Let's see if we can organise a good time and hopefully, a crowd of us will turn up


----------



## Scotslass (Aug 28, 2009)

heretoday said:


> Am I the only oldie who has recently moved to Dubai? I hope not as I don't know anyone here and am hoping to make some friends who are interested in meals out etc but not the disco scene. Is there such a group, and if not, are there any post thirties people who are interested in making new friends? Don't want to exclude those who are younger but am guessing that not many twenty somethings are desperate to make friends with someone their mother's age


Hi There,

So glad to read your post. I'm in JLT and pretty much in the same situation as you.

I think you can pm me with you phone no. and we can have a chat.


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

*Your txt msg*



heretoday said:


> Hi Aliensrule (my fifth post so maybe my pm will magically appear now). Yes, I am a woman. I have short, blonde hair and a slim build. If 6pm is awkward then please suggest another time. As long as it's a time when, hopefully, all others that are interested can make it, then I'll try and fit in with it. I can't make day meets except on weekends/holidays as I'm working. Let's see if we can organise a good time and hopefully, a crowd of us will turn up


Phone stuck on predictive txt so cant reply meaningfully. Wed at 7 sounds doable and would like to do it. I have yr no so any unforseen situations I can call you. When I get my phone sorted I will txt you.

A


----------



## heretoday (Nov 21, 2009)

Just to let all people interested in a social meet know that Aliensrule and I have finally made contact and are trying to find a time for that first coffee meet that will suit you all too. Once we're all together other times and places will be easier to arrange. We're looking at either this Wednesday at 7pm or this Thursday at 6pm in the outdoor area of "Caribou Cafe" on 7th Street the Greens. Will keep you posted on the final day/time but hopefully these tentative days/times will suit most of you. Really looking forward to getting us all out for a bit of chat and craic


----------



## heretoday (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay it's official now:

The inaugral meeting of the Dubai Oldies Club (people of all ages welcome) will take place this Wednesday at 7pm at the "Caribou Cafe" 7th Street the Greens. All are really welcome so please come. Aliensrule and I are both short so you can't miss us............................See you there


----------



## Scotslass (Aug 28, 2009)

heretoday said:


> Okay it's official now:
> 
> The inaugral meeting of the Dubai Oldies Club (people of all ages welcome) will take place this Wednesday at 7pm at the "Caribou Cafe" 7th Street the Greens. All are really welcome so please come. Aliensrule and I are both short so you can't miss us............................See you there


AAArgh, I was hoping it was going to be Thursday, I have an Arabic lesson on Wed, still I'll try to arrange something, would love to meet up with you all.


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

perfect! it's only a short walk from our apartment. see you there!


----------



## mplaydon (Aug 12, 2008)

*MP*



heretoday said:


> Okay it's official now:
> 
> The inaugral meeting of the Dubai Oldies Club (people of all ages welcome) will take place this Wednesday at 7pm at the "Caribou Cafe" 7th Street the Greens. All are really welcome so please come. Aliensrule and I are both short so you can't miss us............................See you there


Great initiative...can't make it this Wednesday but will keep watch for future times!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi All,
I am also living at the Greens, been here a while ,male mid 40's,
would like to hook up with someone for a few beers and relaxed dining, not too sure how it works from here though, can I receive personal messages?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

RedMac said:


> Hi All,
> I am also living at the Greens, been here a while ,male mid 40's,
> would like to hook up with someone for a few beers and relaxed dining, not too sure how it works from here though, can I receive personal messages?


You have to have made 5 posts before you can make or receive Personal Messages.

-


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

*Social tie-up*



RedMac said:


> Hi All,
> I am also living at the Greens, been here a while ,male mid 40's,
> would like to hook up with someone for a few beers and relaxed dining, not too sure how it works from here though, can I receive personal messages?


Loladada and I will be meeting up at Caribou this week. If you have read previous posts I'm Irish and like a few beers (otherwise I'd be strange). Have no problem stating time and place for the coffee and if you make two more replies/posts we can pm for the stronger stuff! This is relevant to anybody out there who responded to HERETODAY's original post.


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, my boyfriend and I recently moved to The Greens. If there's to be a second meeting at Caribou coffee, please let me know. 
I got here and realized that the adage "if the music's too loud you're too old" might be true for me.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

aliensrule said:


> Loladada and I will be meeting up at Caribou this week. If you have read previous posts I'm Irish and like a few beers (otherwise I'd be strange). Have no problem stating time and place for the coffee and if you make two more replies/posts we can pm for the stronger stuff! This is relevant to anybody out there who responded to HERETODAY's original post.


Did you guys meet up?


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

RedMac said:


> Did you guys meet up?


yes, we had a coffee meet 2 weeks ago at the caribou. 5 showed up. we can do another one this week....aliensrule and i talked over the phone regarding scheduling but haven't firmed up date and time yet.


----------



## ian731 (Dec 17, 2008)

Great idea - i am in the oldies age group to and will try to make one of the meets .. .. work permitting (living in Dubai and working in Abu Dhabi means spare time is scarce!!)


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Loladada said:


> yes, we had a coffee meet 2 weeks ago at the caribou. 5 showed up. we can do another one this week....aliensrule and i talked over the phone regarding scheduling but haven't firmed up date and time yet.


That was a great start, I am available all this week please count me in for the next one.


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

Propose this Thursday, 10th December at 7ish. I will be there and will wait for approx 1 hour (as long as I can read). I will bring something seasonal to identify me (cheesy I know, but what the hell!) Hope a network can be established and different venues can be established. 

Other than establishing a new thread, hope people are checking in to pick this up.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

aliensrule said:


> Propose this Thursday, 10th December at 7ish. I will be there and will wait for approx 1 hour (as long as I can read). I will bring something seasonal to identify me (cheesy I know, but what the hell!) Hope a network can be established and different venues can be established.
> 
> Other than establishing a new thread, hope people are checking in to pick this up.


I will be there at 7pm also c u then


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

Hubby and I will be there as well. Hope we can plan further get together for the next weeks to ward off the holiday blues due to being away from family and friends and everything familiar this christmas.


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Loladada said:


> yes, we had a coffee meet 2 weeks ago at the caribou. 5 showed up. we can do another one this week....aliensrule and i talked over the phone regarding scheduling but haven't firmed up date and time yet.


If you do go this coming week and are looking to meet a few more people, let us know


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

aliensrule said:


> Propose this Thursday, 10th December at 7ish. I will be there and will wait for approx 1 hour (as long as I can read). I will bring something seasonal to identify me (cheesy I know, but what the hell!) Hope a network can be established and different venues can be established.
> 
> Other than establishing a new thread, hope people are checking in to pick this up.


Hi,
I've only just found this thread, so obviously missed the Carribou meet-up last Thursday, which is a shame, as I really could have done with some company and chat - it was a particularly 'down' day for me. And I live at The Greens, so walking distance, which would have been great.
I'd love to know if it was a success (as in people turned up!) and if you're planning any more get-togethers.
As a lady of 'a certain age' here on my own, the group sounds a great starting point. Who should I try to get in touch with to find out? Hope to hear from someone soon


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

heretoday said:


> Okay it's official now:
> 
> The inaugral meeting of the Dubai Oldies Club (people of all ages welcome) will take place this Wednesday at 7pm at the "Caribou Cafe" 7th Street the Greens. All are really welcome so please come. Aliensrule and I are both short so you can't miss us............................See you there


Hi 'Heretoday'
I've only just discovered this thread, and have posted a reply on it, but as you are the originator, I thought I'd say 'Hi' directly (as I can't see any posts from you further down). How is the search for similarly-aged friends going? As a 50-something female, living on The Greens, short (!! haha) and looking for a social life, whilst hopefully making some real friends, I'd be interested in getting in touch. Has the fledling group taken off, and if so, is there anything planned for the coming week or so?? Hope to hear from you.

_I know I've sort of double-posted on this topic, but not sure who is organising things!_


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello!

Our next Coffee Meet is this Thursday, Dec. 17th, 7:00 in the evening onwards at Caribou, The Greens.

I will place a necktie on the table so 1st Timers can easily identify the group.

There were 7 of us last week. 

Looking forward to seeing more friendly faces.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Great! Will endeavour to be there!


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

See you there


----------



## chitesh_uae (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi there,well first of all welcome to dubai,the most happening place on earth.its fun,hardwork,but one can enjoy & live the life they want to.would love to chat.am just 35 & would be interested in meeting new people.thanks


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Oops. Sorry, I got held up and only made it there for 8:10 - must have missed you all. I need to remember that things take much longer to do in Dubai than I am used to and leave more time. Will there be another meet up next week? Since it will be Christmas eve, I imagine not. I hope to finally meet you all in the new year.


----------



## chitesh_uae (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi there,thanx for your reply.wouls like to meet up this christmas.is it possible????


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Anna returning said:


> Great! Will endeavour to be there!


Didn't make it :-(
Having a bad day today and feeling too down.
Things are not happening on the business front. They would be if I could find a venue for my classes, but it is proving unbelievably difficult. Last straw was today when a prospective venue pulled out due to someone here throwing a big tantrum because they can't cope with competition.
I'm about to head home for Christmas, knowing that I am not in a position to launch my classes in January as planned. That means no income, and my reserves are running out. 
Christmas and birthday next week, but they will be the grimmest I've ever known.


----------



## aliensrule (Feb 5, 2009)

Anna returning said:


> Didn't make it :-(
> Having a bad day today and feeling too down.
> Things are not happening on the business front. They would be if I could find a venue for my classes, but it is proving unbelievably difficult. Last straw was today when a prospective venue pulled out due to someone here throwing a big tantrum because they can't cope with competition.
> I'm about to head home for Christmas, knowing that I am not in a position to launch my classes in January as planned. That means no income, and my reserves are running out.
> Christmas and birthday next week, but they will be the grimmest I've ever known.


I think quite a few of us are in the same boat. I'm heading back in New Year. If you want to let off steam an earlier meet next week could be arranged.


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

aliensrule said:


> I think quite a few of us are in the same boat. I'm heading back in New Year. If you want to let off steam an earlier meet next week could be arranged.


Cheers Aliensrule. I am heading home for Christmas tomorrow. I know my business will be fine if I can just find a suitable venue!! All the best to you. If you're still around at the beginning of Jan. then I'm certainly up for a coffee or something stronger!
Anna.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Anna returning said:


> Didn't make it :-(
> Having a bad day today and feeling too down.
> Things are not happening on the business front. They would be if I could find a venue for my classes, but it is proving unbelievably difficult. Last straw was today when a prospective venue pulled out due to someone here throwing a big tantrum because they can't cope with competition.
> I'm about to head home for Christmas, knowing that I am not in a position to launch my classes in January as planned. That means no income, and my reserves are running out.
> Christmas and birthday next week, but they will be the grimmest I've ever known.


What type of classes?

-


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> What type of classes?
> 
> -


Hi Elphaba,
I'm setting up drama, singing and dance classes for children. It's a 3 hour session where each group does a one-hour class in each discipline, hence the need for a 3-space venue. I've run schools in the UK for the last 12 years as part of a highly successful franchise, and now trying to go it alone in Dubai!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Anna returning said:


> Hi Elphaba,
> I'm setting up drama, singing and dance classes for children. It's a 3 hour session where each group does a one-hour class in each discipline, hence the need for a 3-space venue. I've run schools in the UK for the last 12 years as part of a highly successful franchise, and now trying to go it alone in Dubai!


Have you tried the schools with sports facilities? DUCTAC? The ballet/dance schools? 

Good luck.

-


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

Please refer to the new link: The Greens -Meet the Neighbors. I have changed
it for easier recognition. Thanks. Hoping to meet soon.


----------



## KiwiBobUAE (Dec 14, 2009)

*Oldies Getting Together*

My wife is part of a an informal group who meet up at Marks & Spencer in Festival City for coffee every Wed at 10 am. So just show up there and introduce yourself!



heretoday said:


> Am I the only oldie who has recently moved to Dubai? I hope not as I don't know anyone here and am hoping to make some friends who are interested in meals out etc but not the disco scene. Is there such a group, and if not, are there any post thirties people who are interested in making new friends? Don't want to exclude those who are younger but am guessing that not many twenty somethings are desperate to make friends with someone their mother's age


----------

